# paper negative still life



## mysteryscribe (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## terri (Jan 11, 2007)

awwww.....you made it look like a Hallmark card....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 11, 2007)

It comes with insulin


----------

